
GitHub Archive - duck
https://www.githubarchive.org/
======
thomasfl
This archive we'll be a treasure for digital archeologist in the distant
future. By distand future I mean a couple of months. There obviously isn't
room for archiving all changes to all the content on the web, but it's
actually possible to archive github.

~~~
fragmede
> obviously isn't room for archiving all changes to all the content on the web

archive.org has been working on that that since 1996, and have about 9
petabytes of data so far.

------
slenk
Uses SSLv3...can't even access it at my place of employment (we block the bad
protocols)

~~~
toomuchtodo
That's very odd, as its being served by Cloudflare, which has SSLv3 disabled
by default:

[https://blog.cloudflare.com/sslv3-support-disabled-by-
defaul...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/sslv3-support-disabled-by-default-due-
to-vulnerability/)

➜ ~ host githubarchive.org githubarchive.org has address 104.28.26.8
githubarchive.org has address 104.28.27.8 githubarchive.org has IPv6 address
2400:cb00:2048:1::681c:1b08 githubarchive.org has IPv6 address
2400:cb00:2048:1::681c:1a08

NetRange: 104.16.0.0 - 104.31.255.255 CIDR: 104.16.0.0/12 NetName:
CLOUDFLARENET NetHandle: NET-104-16-0-0-1 Parent: NET104 (NET-104-0-0-0-0)
NetType: Direct Assignment OriginAS: AS13335 Organization: CloudFlare, Inc.
(CLOUD14) RegDate: 2014-03-28 Updated: 2014-03-28 Comment:
[https://www.cloudflare.com](https://www.cloudflare.com) Ref:
[http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-104-16-0-0-1](http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-104-16-0-0-1)

